# Maximum Frequency Per Day Policy



## Achia (Aug 21, 2013)

What is a maximum frequency per day policy for cpt 26350?  Please help!!!


----------



## npricercm (Aug 22, 2013)

Achia said:


> What is a maximum frequency per day policy for cpt 26350?  Please help!!!



http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/MUE.html 

go down to where it reads  Practitioner Services MUE Table - Updated 7/1/13 - 

Click and it will give you an option to choose a spreadsheet. If the CPT is not on the list, I would say there were no MUE'S.  As with everything else, this may differ from payor to payor.


----------



## npricercm (Aug 22, 2013)

Achia said:


> What is a maximum frequency per day policy for cpt 26350?  Please help!!!



The maximum frequency per day (MFD) policy is a United Healthcare term.  The MFD for CPT 26350 is  3.  


https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....elId=422fe7a1e193b010VgnVCM100000c520720a____


----------

